

A century ago, Americans witnessed an aviation marvel - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-07-04-first-public-flight_N.htm

======
ctkrohn
It's amazing that Glenn Curtiss (the aviator mentioned in the article) set the
land speed record in 1907 by riding a hand-built motorcycle at a sustained
speed of 136.5mph. I'd be terrified to go that fast today, even with modern
safety gear and a modern bike that's designed to be handled at high speeds.
But 100 years ago?!

[http://www.glennhcurtissmuseum.org/educational/glenn_curtiss...](http://www.glennhcurtissmuseum.org/educational/glenn_curtiss.htm)

